# Case Mod Project - Super Flower SF201-T



## Flatliner (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey i'm new here, so i figure why not start off on a case mod project that i'm working on? this is a project in the making, mind you it's not complete yet, and that i'm in the beginning stages.

the final pic is basically where i tucked all the wires under the removeable hard drive cage, which you can see in the 2nd to last pic. I plan on doing the UV reactive blue sleeving for all the cables like the front panel cables and wires, and the other ones as well. As for the other pic inside the case from the back, the blue and white wires are for the LED case feet, which i plan on sleeving as well, and use something other than the tacky tape pictured to hold the wire in place... like the wire looms.

just for the technical side of things, i'm going to be running that motherboard, the Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe with an athlon xp 3200, 1 gig of pc-3200 DDR400 from the Corsair XMS Pro Dual-channel series.

more updates coming as soon as i get them!


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Excellent job so far. Looks really sleek!


----------



## Flatliner (Dec 5, 2004)

updated pics

to date: i have sleeved all the cables for the front panel and so-on. i also decided to remove the LED case feet because i just didn't like the design of the wiring (anybody know where i can find decent LED case feet?). Also, all the fans are sleeved, and lighted as you can tell. the power supply is the 500 watt modular from Ultra (platinum with uv blue). For the CPU cooler, that's the Coolermaster Jet7, which puts out alot more air than the stock fan.
I have added the Plextor 16X dual layer combo burner (burns all formats, top of the line black-on-black) and a black floppy drive which i have modded the LED to blue. haven't done that to the DVD drive only because of warranty reasons. as soon as the warranty is up, i'm going to try the cd cut-out mod where you can see the cd spinning while in the drive, along with getting the cover chrome plated to match the power supply. Then i will also get the EL Wire and do my plan of doing a cutout design on the metal panel for the front, then route the wire in the cut so it looks flush with the front panel (pictures will come eventually to explain it better).. and finally (?) i will get the cold cathode lights to get a blue flowing into white look. maybe get a UV light as well and have them controlled through a baybus on the front. I dunno, i guess i have alot going. people have told me that i've gone too far with what i have... i say i haven't gone far enough. please let me know what you think.


----------



## Flatliner (Dec 5, 2004)

wow.. HUGE bump.. just wanted to give an update, pics will come soon enough as soon as i upload them to my photobucket account. Changes: i took out the cathode lights and the fanbus (for now).

i'm going to wait until i can afford it, then i will buy a new, and better, fanbus, and will also get a lightbus.

anyways, the pretty power supply finally fizzled last week. if anybody is interested in the life expectency of the ultra X-Connect power supplies, now you have a general idea. 

I did look at the site where i got it, and they have a newer, revised version of the power supply, however i do have my gripes with it. for one, they have a 4-pin molex power plug that is supposed to go from the power supply to plug into the cd-rom. well the cable is too short. the good thing about this, is that the old 4-pin molex connectors are compatible and work with the 2nd revision of this power supply. downfall: the power connector won't seat all the way into the plextor dvd burner.. so i had to move cables around, and eventually get things all connected and put back together.

anyways, pics will come soon.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

looks great. i want it!!


----------



## Flatliner (Dec 5, 2004)

http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b399/stflatliner/computer/

they aren't in order, i will be working on that today at work.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

wow that is so cool.


----------



## Flatliner (Dec 5, 2004)

thanks for the replies and feedback. I fixed the album to display in the correct order 

i actually lost motivation on this computer, since it runs my games. i spend too much time playing games and not finishing this project. maybe one of these years i will actually finish it up. however, i have a more important priority, which is getting my other project finished, which is a car. if you want i can get you guys a link to that project as well  (or you can find it on my albums in photobucket).

if i do work on the computer, i have to:
*************
buy/install lightbus
get replacement cathode light (one broke when i was moving)
hook up cathodes to lightbus
find a source to light up my _/\_____ design on the front panel (el string?)


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

wow very nice. where did you get the jet engine?


----------



## Flatliner (Dec 5, 2004)

i believe i got it from www.zipzoomfly.com


----------



## atvfreak19902 (May 15, 2006)

damn... thats sweet, i need to start gettin some more money and fool with one of mine...


----------



## Flatliner (Dec 5, 2004)

i spent about $1,500 to $2,000 on my machine, all computer components included. the case wasn't too bad, at about 150 at the time, and the motherboard and processor were top of the line at that time.. all the lights can get expensive, and the fans as well.

again, thanks for the compliments. maybe one day you guys will encourage me to get the final pieces put on this thing. :heartlove


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Stunning case, Flatliner! Very tastefully done. 

I'm surprised you stuck around, too- most people come just to boast and then leave :grin:


----------



## Flatliner (Dec 5, 2004)

thanks! yeah i tend to nose around here every so often to see if there's anything cool to read.

again i appreciate the compliments on the case. maybe you guys are hinting at me just getting the rest of the parts and finish it? :4-dontkno 

haha, either way, soon enough it will be done. my original thought process when choosing a computer, was that i didn't want anything that was just plain ridiculous, ugly, resembled batman, a bomb, and i didn't want anything bulky. i didn't want something boring, and i wanted something that had functionality, along with a fun factor for those boring nights.

well, make sure to also check out my sub-albums. i'm currently dumping all my extra money into my car, seen here: http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b399/stflatliner/Isuzu Impulse RS/


----------



## Feehan11 (Jan 17, 2006)

I want I want I want I want I want I want I want


----------

